# Blood Test for Vitamin Deficiency



## lizbeth (Nov 14, 2002)

I am IBS-C and interested in knowing how to test for levels of Calcium,Vitamin A and D. Is it a simple blood test? Reason: am on Vioxx for joint pain; will start Foxamax for increase in bone density. The RX will do no good if I lack Vit A&D. Also,what's a good way to increase Calcium without increasing dairy intake? Someone told me to take a TUMS tablet for the calcium???


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

There's a 24-hour calcium urine test. You do it in a bottle the usually supply, and take it in to a lab after 24 hours.There's a D-25-Hydroxy test, a simple blood test I had with my other bloodwork.Not sure about a test for Vitamin A.Fosoamax can cause digestion problems, weight gain, hair loss - I'm scared to go on it, even if it's once a year injection, which must be strong.Best way to increase calcium is with a calcium vit, one which has half the amount of magnesium and Vit D3 and other minerals. I take an easy to swallow capsule, but you can also take it in liquid form.Green veggies, the darker the better, sometimes hard for us, yoghourt (best fat-free and organic)sardines in oil with bones, canned salmon (with bones) = increase intake of complex carbs...essential fatty acids (cold water fish, nuts and seeds)...dark berriesParticularly beneficial are amonds, blackstrap molasses (!), prunes, apricots.And weight baring excercises. O


----------

